# Quel iPhone choisir ? hésitation entre 3 modèles.



## shina (7 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour, 
Je possédais un SE que j'ai revendu pour un Galaxy S8 mais je voudrais retourner chez Apple, le s8 est un bon produit je n'ai rien à redire sur la batterie ou le matériel général mais je ne me fais pas à Android... 
Du coup j'hésite entre plusieurs modèles d'iPhone : 7+ 128go, iphone 8+ (64 ou 256go) et le petit dernier le XR (64 ou 128go). 

Je précise que j'achèterai neuf soit chez Apple soit à la fnac (ou darty) (si bonne promo cdiscount ou rueducommerce)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Octobre 2018)

Les prix ne seront pas les mêmes 

Passer d'un SE à un S8 puis à un 7/8 plus ou XR ... Cela va être difficile de te conseiller tant ces modèles sont différents.

Je te conseille d'aller en magasin et de voir si la taille des 7/8 plus te convient.
Le XR sera lui un peu plus petit en taille, mais son écran sera plus grand. Tu peux regarder le XS pour te faire une idée.

Les 7/8 plus utilise le touch ID, le XR n'aura pas ça mais le Face ID (et l'encoche en haut de l'écran).

 Je serais tenté de te conseiller le XR (plus récent et moins grand) si le Face ID te convient tout comme le style d'écran. Mais n'oublie pas de le regarder quand même en magasin avant de l'acheter pour te faire une idée définitive.


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Octobre 2018)

Tout comme @ecatomb il te faut les comparer tous ensemble et le mieux pour ça, c'est d'aller en Apple Store si tu en as la possibilité.
Perso, venant d'un 6S+, je vais très certainement opter pour le XR car la photo/vidéo sur smartphone n'est qu'occasionnelle et les écrans LCD d'Apple me conviennent.


----------



## shina (7 Octobre 2018)

La taille me convient parfaitement j'ai pu tester en magasin . 
Le XR me tente bien pour le Face ID justement car j'ai souvenir d'un touch ID assez capricieux (dès que les doigts sont un peu sale par exemple ça ne voulait pas se déverrouiller lol). 
Je pense aller voir le 26 directement en magasins comme ça si il me convient avec un peu de chance y'aura peut être du stock (à voir selon les couleurs dispo ce jour la^^)


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour,

iPhone 7+ 128  Go =  767.68 €
iPhone 8+   64  Go =  795.28 €
iPhone 8+  256 Go =  967.68 €
iPhone XR   64 Go =  855.28 €
iPhone XR 128 Go =  917.68 €
iPhone XR 256 Go = 1027.68 €

Ce sont les tarifs Apple


----------



## shina (7 Octobre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> iPhone 7+ 128  Go =  767.68 €
> iPhone 8+   64  Go =  795.28 €
> ...



Merci, je connaissais les prix  après je pense que du coup le XR sera le + intéressant sur le long terme.


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Octobre 2018)

Merci @Jura39 de rappeler les prix, ça permet de relativiser. Je ne sais pas quelle capacité choisira @shina mais pour ce qui me concerne ce sera un 64Go car j'utilise beaucoup le cloud Apple.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2018)

shina a dit:


> Merci, je connaissais les prix  après je pense que du coup le XR sera le + intéressant sur le long terme.


Vous partiriez sur combien de Go ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Octobre 2018)

Je dirais qu'il hésite entre 64 et 128go


----------



## lostOzone (7 Octobre 2018)

Je conseille un X XS XR. Car repasser d'un écran presque borderless à un écran de 4.7" ça va faire mal.


----------



## shina (7 Octobre 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Je dirais qu'il hésite entre 64 et 128go


Elle  Mais oui 64 ou 128go. 256 me serait inutile sur un iphone vu que j'ai un ipad a coté.

Le XR tout le monde le trouve trop cher mais ça rue sur le 8+, hier je faisais le tour voir ce qu'il y avait en stock et aucun 8+ par chez moi (ni 7+ !), alors qu'entre un 8+ et un XR la différence de prix n'est pas si énorme que ça. 

Le X, XS et XS Max c'est hors budget bien que je les trouve superbe, le XS Max n'est pas si grand que (a peine + grand que mon S8) ça mais le prix non merci


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Octobre 2018)

Sont pas pressés de "descendre" le prix du "X" ! j'espère que ça ne va pas trop tarder...Peut être après l'arrivée du XR


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2018)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Sont pas pressés de "descendre" le prix du "X" ! j'espère que ça ne va pas trop tarder...Peut être après l'arrivée du XR



Je doute que le X baisse énormement


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Octobre 2018)

Et pourtant, il me semble qu'Apple ne le proposant plus il va certainement être bradé après les fêtes de fin d'année sur les queues de stock...Non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Octobre 2018)

Non, ils attendent les soldes 

@shina : désolé pour le "il"


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2018)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Et pourtant, il me semble qu'Apple ne le proposant plus il va certainement être bradé après les fêtes de fin d'année sur les queues de stock...Non ?



Je doute , a suivre


----------



## shina (7 Octobre 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Non, ils attendent les soldes
> 
> @shina : désolé pour le "il"



Pas de soucis  

Effectivement le X n'est plus proposé sur le site d'Apple. 
Le X si seulement il pouvait baisser de prix car là c'est pas ce que j'appelle une baisse qui déclanche un achat vu la différence de prix entre le X et le XS.
J'espère qu'avec le XR la fnac proposera la promo adhérente 10€ tout les 100€ d'achat comme ça la coque et le film de protection écran me reviendront gratos.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2018)

Sans hésitations , je prendrais le X pour ses capacités photos


----------



## shina (7 Octobre 2018)

Mais le prix n'est pas le même ^^. 1029€ contre 859€ (en 64go), perso j'ai un reflex à coté donc la photo n'est pas ultra capital, d'ailleurs le s8 fait de très belles photos.


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Octobre 2018)

Il est vrai que pour qui fait les photos/vidéos avec son iphone le X est mieux équipé que le XR. Maintenant, ne pas oublier que le XR a la puce A12 et est donc équipé techniquement pour les 2/3 ans à venir...


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Octobre 2018)

shina a dit:


> Mais le prix n'est pas le même ^^. 1029€ contre 859€ (en 64go), perso j'ai un reflex à coté donc la photo n'est pas ultra capital, d'ailleurs le s8 fait de très belles photos.



C'est mon cas, je ne réalise pas les photos avec mon smartphone ou alors quand je suis pris de court ou par flemme et donc -> XR ! ;-))


----------



## shina (7 Octobre 2018)

@pepeye66 tu as résumé ma pensée  Après mon S8 a qu'un seul capteur et niveau photo je suis satisfaite, donc logiquement le XR devrait aussi me satisfaire.


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2018)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Il est vrai que pour qui fait les photos/vidéos avec son iphone le X est mieux équipé que le XR. Maintenant, ne pas oublier que le XR a la puce A12 et est donc équipé techniquement pour les 2/3 ans à venir...



Pas facile de choisir en effet 


3D Touch : absent de l’iPhone XR, présent sur l’iPhone X
Définition et résolution : 1 792 x 828 pixels à 326 ppp pour l’iPhone XR, 2 436 x 1 125 pixels à 458 ppp pour l’iPhone X
Poids : 194 g pour l’iPhone XR, 177 pour l’iPhone X
HDR : amélioré pour l’iPhone XR
Diffusion audio : stéréo simple pour l’iPhone X, stéréo amplifiée pour l’iPhone XR
Les deux appareils ne diffèrent pas tant que ça au niveau des tarifs désormais. Tout choix devra en fait dépendre de ce que recherche l’utilisateur.


----------



## shina (7 Octobre 2018)

Le X en rouge me plairait bien mais ça existe pas donc je pense rester sur le XR en rouge .


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2018)

shina a dit:


> Le X en rouge me plairait bien mais ça existe pas donc je pense rester sur le XR en rouge .


C'est un bon choix


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Octobre 2018)

shina a dit:


> Le X en rouge me plairait bien mais ça existe pas donc je pense rester sur le XR en rouge .



Mais heu, que vient faire ce rouge au milieu des arguments ?


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2018)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Mais heu, que vient faire ce rouge au milieu des arguments ?


----------



## shina (7 Octobre 2018)

MDR j'adore cette pub ^^. 
Mais la couleur rouge est assez originale (en campagne en tout cas les iphone rouge ne courent pas les rues ^^), et c'est une couleur que j'apprécie et là à part le XR y'a pas cette couleur encore vendue chez Apple


----------



## ibabar (7 Octobre 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Le XR sera lui un peu plus petit en taille, mais son écran sera plus grand


Je ne crois pas: à vérifier mais le XR sera proche en largeur (d'écran) du XS, lui même proche des 7/8.
Bien sûr l'écran s'étire en hauteur pour un format "ticket de caisse" ce qui fait que la taille totale (diagonale) est plus grande sur le XR (6.1") que sur les 7/8 Plus (5.5") mais la taille utile pour regarder une vidéo non croppée sera moindre (seul le XS Max retrouve la largeur des 7/8 Plus).
Attention à ne pas se laisser berner par les chiffres marketing de la diagonale: c'est pour ça que tant de gens ont attendu le XS Max et se sont parfois reportés du X (pourtant avec une diagonale plus grande 5.8") vers le 8 Plus (5.5").



Jura39 a dit:


> iPhone 7+ 128  Go =  767.68 €
> iPhone 8+   64  Go =  795.28 €
> iPhone XR   64 Go =  855.28 €


Pour 28€ de plus, autant prendre le 8 Plus qui offrira les modes Portrait étendus et la recharge sans fil.
Et effectivement l'écart n'est pas si grand avec le XR. Si j'hésitais entre 8 Plus et XR, je prendrais le XR sans hésiter pour 60€ de plus: l'écran est le même (LCD TrueTone), mais il offre surtout la dernière puce A12 et FaceID.



shina a dit:


> Le X, XS et XS Max c'est hors budget bien que je les trouve superbe


Je pense qu'un nombre non négligeable de X va sans doute se retrouver sur le marché de l'occasion, parmi tous ceux qui veulent toujours le dernier mais aussi et surtout parmi ceux qui veulent retrouver la largeur d'écran perdue quand ils sont passés du 7 Plus au X.



shina a dit:


> le XS Max n'est pas si grand que ça


C'est le form-factor des 7/8 Plus, avec il est vrai un écran plus vaste.
Pour ma part j'en peux plus de ce form-factor, et du fait de devoir utiliser les 2 mains pour un smartphone: j'ai hâte de me séparer de mon 7 Plus.
Mais je dois dire que le X/XS est encore trop grand à mon goût: certes c'est le même form-factor (un poil plus) que les 7/8 (4.7") mais avec un écran bien plus vaste qui fait que les gestures ne me paraissent guère plus aisées à une seule main (rien que de descendre le centre de contrôle est un jeu d'équilibriste).



Jura39 a dit:


> Sans hésitations , je prendrais le X pour ses capacités photos





pepeye66 a dit:


> Il est vrai que pour qui fait les photos/vidéos avec son iphone le X est mieux équipé que le XR


Le XR a des capacités photos supérieures au X: ce sont les mêmes que celles du XS (notamment un capteur plus grand), à la différence près de l'absence de second objectif et donc du mode Portrait "natif".
Car Apple a simulé logiciellement tout ça (faux bokeh, Smart HDR, débruitage). C'est enfin là: Apple comble électroniquement les manques optique !
https://www.apple.com/fr/iphone-xr/cameras/
À voir ce que ça donnera en test, mais sur le papier, je prends sans hésiter un XR plutôt qu'un X pour la photo!

_Une vidéo intéressante d'explications sur les subtiles différences entre X et XS:_





_J'ajouterais pour lancer un pavé dans la mare, que c'est souvent de l'enculage de mouches...
La plupart des gens dégueulassent leurs images avec des filtres, les compressent sans le savoir en les collant sur Facebook ou Instagram, et tout ça pour les visionner sur des écrans timbre-poste (fut-ce un iPad)... au final entre un 6s/7 ou un XS... j'espère dans ces cas que la motivation n'est pas le gain de qualité photo qui sera imperceptible._


----------



## shina (7 Octobre 2018)

Je me suis décidé pour un XR 64go (voir 128go)  je préfère éviter les téléphones d'occasions (trop de mauvaises surprises sur leboncoin). perso la recharge sans fil je ne l'utilise pas mais Face ID m'a tout l'air d'être au top là ou Samsung a foirer son coup... (sur le S8 en tout cas). 

Espérons que j'en trouve dans ma ville le 26 ^^mais je compte faire le tour la veille des magasins histoire de tenter des infos sur ce qu'ils ont (voir en avoir un mis de coté pour le lendemain) qui ne tente rien n'a rien.


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Octobre 2018)

Tu l'as déjà trouvée dispo alors que la vente officielle n'a pas commencé ?

Oups, la prochaine fois je lirai moins vite !



shina a dit:


> J......
> .....
> Espérons que j'en trouve dans ma ville le 26 ^^mais je compte faire le tour la veille des magasins histoire de tenter des infos sur ce qu'ils ont (voir en avoir un mis de coté pour le lendemain) qui ne tente rien n'a rien.



Tu peux l'acheter sur le store le 19/10 à partir de 9h01 et être livré le 26/10...


----------



## Jura39 (7 Octobre 2018)

Oups , oui date officielle  le 26 il me semble


----------



## lostOzone (8 Octobre 2018)

shina a dit:


> Je me suis décidé pour un XR 64go (voir 128go) [emoji6] je préfère éviter les téléphones d'occasions (trop de mauvaises surprises sur leboncoin). perso la recharge sans fil je ne l'utilise pas mais Face ID m'a tout l'air d'être au top là ou Samsung a foirer son coup... (sur le S8 en tout cas).
> 
> Espérons que j'en trouve dans ma ville le 26 ^^mais je compte faire le tour la veille des magasins histoire de tenter des infos sur ce qu'ils ont (voir en avoir un mis de coté pour le lendemain) qui ne tente rien n'a rien.



Sur le S9 c’est moins pénible avec l’analyse intelligente mais c’est pas du tout sécurisé si j’ai bien compris. Sinon uniquement avec le scanner d’iris c’est légèrement moins pénible.  FaceID est vraiment supérieur. Dommage que Samsung n’ai pas améliorer encore un peu plus  le capteur d’iris. Ça suffirait presque s’il était plus souple au niveau du placement du téléphone en terme de hauteur et de distance. Dommage parce quand je voie que j’ai payé un S9 64Go 373€ en promo vs 1329€ pour le X 256 Go. Je préfère le X de loin mais ça me laisse pensif quand même.


----------



## Coyote28 (8 Octobre 2018)

shina a dit:


> MDR j'adore cette pub ^^.
> Mais la couleur rouge est assez originale (en campagne en tout cas les iphone rouge ne courent pas les rues ^^), et c'est une couleur que j'apprécie et là à part le XR y'a pas cette couleur encore vendue chez Apple



J'espère que tu vas pas y coller une coque noire...[emoji23]


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2018)

Coyote28 a dit:


> J'espère que tu vas pas y coller une coque noire...[emoji23]


Va savoir


----------



## shina (9 Octobre 2018)

Ah non surtout pas noir xD. Une coque transparante m ira tres bien ou a defaut celle d apple en rouge...


----------



## ibabar (9 Octobre 2018)

shina a dit:


> Ah non surtout pas noir xD. Une coque transparante m ira tres bien ou a defaut celle d apple en rouge...


Avec une coque, on ne voit plus la couleur (ni le design, ni la finesse, mais bon...), d'où les remarques sur le peu d'importance du choix de la couleur d'iPhone


----------



## Coyote28 (9 Octobre 2018)

ibabar a dit:


> Avec une coque, on ne voit plus la couleur (ni le design, ni la finesse, mais bon...), d'où les remarques sur le peu d'importance du choix de la couleur d'iPhone



C'est clair qu'au final, le design avec une coque, ça devient marginal.

Si tu pars sur une coque slim transparente, pourquoi pas privilégier le rouge, si tu mets une coque rouge, prends le modèle qui te plait.


----------



## shina (9 Octobre 2018)

Je privilegie transparant mais après tout depend de ce qu il y a en magasin   niveau couleur de l iphone rouge, corail ou blanc ont mes préférences. (Bleu et jaune c est non je deteste lol).


----------



## ibabar (9 Octobre 2018)

shina a dit:


> Je privilegie transparant mais après tout depend de ce qu il y a en magasin


Je pense que ça révèle de l'utopie de penser que tu pourras te pointer le 26 en magasin et choisir...
Déjà si le "magasin" n'est pas un Apple Store, il faut oublier, et ensuite clairement cet iPhone XR risque d'être un carton face aux XS hors de prix (300€ d'écart tout de même!).

A mon avis, il vaut mieux le précommander le 19 (quitte à le renvoyer s'il ne te plaît pas, que ce soit le form-factor ou le coloris), sinon tu risques d'attendre, surtout avec la période de Noël qui se profile.
_Il y a déjà 1 mois d'attente pour les Apple Watch 4, pourtant plus chères, pourtant avec des fonctions fantômes (ECG, eSIM hors Orange, suivi du sommeil...), pourtant avec toujours une certaine vacuité du produit pour qui ne s'adonne pas au fitness toute la journée._


----------



## shina (9 Octobre 2018)

Oui je sais bien mais meme en precommandant je ne suis pas sur de l avoir au 26... je vais essayer de le preco et si delais trop long j’irai demander en magasin si y a moyen de s’arranger pour en avoir un de coté (je ne perds rien a essayer de toute façon). 
A moins que je trouve un XS a bon prix d occasion (genre 900€ pour 64Go).


----------



## macbook60 (10 Octobre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas facile de choisir en effet
> 
> 
> 3D Touch : absent de l’iPhone XR, présent sur l’iPhone X
> ...



Bonjour

J’ai eut la même réflexion j’avais le 7 normal et j’ai pris l’iPhone x neuf


----------



## Jura39 (10 Octobre 2018)

La coque aluminium  n'est pas au top


----------



## shina (19 Octobre 2018)

Je viens de précommander le xr en 128go . Livraison prévu le 26.


----------



## shina (19 Octobre 2018)

Je voulais edite le precedent message mais je ne peux pas. 
J ai pris livraison chez moi mais est-ce possible de modifier pour choisir un point relais ?


----------



## ARIdu936 (16 Mai 2020)

J’ai un sondage qui vous aidera peut-être voici son lien : https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...Lnh5TErk5tjnSzzib-iHcG6A/viewform?usp=sf_link


----------



## ibabar (16 Mai 2020)

: a dit:


> J’ai un sondage qui vous aidera peut-être


Je me suis arrêté là: _"Je vais vous expliquer *qu’elle* iPhone choisir en 2020"_
Qu'on fasse quelques fautes...ok, mais des trucs aussi grossiers... je ne sais pas si quelqu'un d'aussi peu instruit est en mesure de conseiller quoi que ce soit à qui que ce soit...

En plus, c'est un sondage auquel il faut participer (et donc influer sur les résultats), et non les résultats dépouillés qui pourraient nous aider lors du choix


----------



## Sly54 (16 Mai 2020)

ARIdu936 a dit:


> J’ai un sondage qui vous aidera peut-être voici son lien :


1 an et demi plus tard, c'est gentil d'essayer d'aider


----------



## shina (8 Juin 2020)

Oui ^^ j'ai toujours mon XR je changerais peut-être à la sortie des nouveaux ^^


----------



## Membre supprimé 1167877 (8 Juin 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> Je me suis arrêté là: _"Je vais vous expliquer *qu’elle* iPhone choisir en 2020"_
> Qu'on fasse quelques fautes...ok, mais des trucs aussi grossiers... je ne sais pas si quelqu'un d'aussi peu instruit est en mesure de conseiller quoi que ce soit à qui que ce soit...
> 
> En plus, c'est un sondage auquel il faut participer (et donc influer sur les résultats), et non les résultats dépouillés qui pourraient nous aider lors du choix



Il ne faut pas généraliser, l'instruction n'a rien à voir là-dedans. Tous les jours, je côtoie des gens qui sont soi-disant "instruits" et qui font des fautes énormes tant à l'écrit qu'oralement.

Un exemple?  J'ai un ami prof, donc en principe instruit...et bien il fait des fautes énormes.... . Donc il y a des exceptions à la règle.

De l'autre côté, je rencontre des gens qui n'ont pas eu la chance de pouvoir faire des études et qui maitrisent parfaitement l'orthographe et la grammaire.

Je dirais plutôt que les gens ne prennent pas le temps de se relire... moi le 1er et pourtant j'ai eu la chance de faire des études, même si le français n'est pas ma langue de naissance.


----------



## ibabar (8 Juin 2020)

Frank Drebin a dit:


> je côtoie des gens qui sont soi-disant "instruits" et qui font des fautes énormes tant à l'écrit qu'oralement


C'est la définition qui est à revoir alors: https://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/instruction/43455
Avoir un certain statut social, certaines responsabilités ou encore un certain niveau d'étude n'en font pas des gens instruits pour autant.
Chacun place son curseur où il l'entend mais quelqu'un qui ne sait pas parler, écrire, compter avec un minimum d'aisance n'est pas instruit en ce qui me concerne. Or "qu'elle" au lieu de "quel" c'est de mémoire enseigné à l'école primaire. Ce n'est pas une erreur d'inattention ou un défaut de relecture, c'est grossier (au même titre que des "_comme même_" au lieu de "_quand même_" ou encore des "_il et allé_" au lieu de "_il est allé_").

On pourrait ensuite lancer un débat sur le niveau lamentable de l'Education Nationale, sur l'absence de suivi à la maison des parents (il suffit de voir comment certains furent au bout du rouleau pendant le confinement quand on leur demandait de faire l'école 1h/ jour à leurs enfants...).
Et si j'étais malicieux, je reprendrais même l'exemple du prof dont tu parlais !
Mais ce n'est pas un forum sur la langue française, donc je ne m'arrête là.


----------

